# Begian Malinois vs Dutch Shepherd



## breeporto (Nov 9, 2013)

I have a question for you all! I recently adopted a what we thought was a Belgian Malinos though ended up being possibly a Dutch Shepherd. Now Mom and Dad are trained K-9 units for narcotics. Now due to the coat restrictions Mom is considered a Mal and Dad is considered a Dutch. My question is what are the puppies considered? We are apparently getting papers within the month but I'm not sure how that will work out. Do you think the pups will be classified as mixes or with they be identified with the breed that is associated with there coat color? (6 pups are fawn as 3 are brindle.)









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

If the bitch is registered as a Malinois and the sire is registered as a Dutch Shepherd then you have a mix and it cannot be registered (at least not with AKC).


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Find a cutsey name . At least it is not a ...doodle


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I thought the fawn puppies would be Mals and brindle would be Dutch, but I could be wrong..


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

That is what a Dutchie breeder local to me does, they get both in their litters(though they are not AKC registered, even though the litters have pedigrees)


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

What papers are you getting? FCI or AKC or both?


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Dutch Shepherd and Malinois are separate breeds. To register a dog with the AKC, it needs to be one or the other. Where the confusion happens is in KNPV, where they just don't care. They breed solely for performance, so you end up with a lot of xMalinois, xDutch, xGSD dogs. They have a litter and label the dog by appearances. If it's brindle, it's a xDutch, if it's fawn, it's xMalinois.

To further confuse the issue, fawn is a recessive color in the DS, and is a fault. These dogs can not be shown, but if bred back to a brindle dog, will produce all brindle pups that carry the recessive fawn gene.

So, if you are going to register the dog with AKC or FCI, you need to be sure the parents are registered. If you are not worried about registration (competing in events that require registration) then it isn't so important.

Working dog breeders typically label brindle dogs DS and fawn dogs Mal out of the same litter. Technically they are all DSxMal mixes.

ETA: I'm not sure about FCI registration, so I may be incorrect there.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Dutchies aren't registered with AKC 
https://www.akc.org/breeds/dutch_shepherd/index.cfm

The Dutch Shepherd is being recorded in the AKC Foundation Stock Service® - The AKC provides this service to allow purebred breeds to continue to develop while providing them with the security of a reliable and reputable avenue to maintain their records. FSS® breeds are not eligible for AKC registration. Several of the FSS breeds are approved to compete in AKC Companion Events and AKC Performance Events.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Most dutchies at this point have strong malinois influence in them anyway.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

In my opinion, AKC needs to re-examine how they are dealing with the Belgians. I'm more familiar with the four Belgian varieties. In Canada and Europe, if a malinois litter contains tervuren, which is fairly common, the pups are registered based on coat type. You can have groenendael (black long coat variety) and tervuren in the same litter as well. Registered as they fall. 

But under AKC regs, all four Belgian varieties are separate breeds. It is frustrating. 

As for dutchies- I really don't know enough to comment intelligently except to reiterate that dutchies are not registerable under AKC and so the AKC will not recognize even fawn offspring as purebred. A dutchXmal litter is considered a mixed breeding. Just like a tervurenXmalinois is considered a mixed breeding- at least by the AKC.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

onyx'girl said:


> Dutchies aren't registered with AKC
> https://www.akc.org/breeds/dutch_shepherd/index.cfm
> 
> The Dutch Shepherd is being recorded in the AKC Foundation Stock Service® - The AKC provides this service to allow purebred breeds to continue to develop while providing them with the security of a reliable and reputable avenue to maintain their records. FSS® breeds are not eligible for AKC registration. Several of the FSS breeds are approved to compete in AKC Companion Events and AKC Performance Events.


Thanks for the explanation.

David Winners


----------



## breeporto (Nov 9, 2013)

Thank you! I've learned a lot from al of your opinions and knowledge! Papers are not really an issue for me I was really more just curious. Thanks again!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

oh my goodness. what a cutie!


----------



## TheJakel (May 2, 2013)

I had posted this before but it depends on what color you get. If that brindle guy/girl is yours than it's a dutch, the fawns will be mal's. Neither can be registered through FCI or AKC except as how it is mentioned above. You can register as NbvK or KNPV.


----------



## breeporto (Nov 9, 2013)

TheJakel said:


> I had posted this before but it depends on what color you get. If that brindle guy/girl is yours than it's a dutch, the fawns will be mal's. Neither can be registered through FCI or AKC except as how it is mentioned above. You can register as NbvK or KNPV.



Thank you again! That makes sense! Then I'll have to look into those and ask the breeder how she's going to register them, either NbvK or KNPV.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

